# Record White Trout!!



## saltfisher1

Chris Denton of Biloxi wasn't having the greatest of birthdays on March 12, but a bad-luck fishing trip in the Gulf of Mexico sure had a nice ending.


Denton caught a 6-pound, 9.6-ounce white trout to break a 32-year-old state record (6 pounds, 4 ounces).


"We had planned a wahoo fishing trip south of Venice but had developed motor problems and had to come in," Denton said. "I stopped by the 24-mile rigs in 210 feet of water to do some amberjack and grouper fishing, trying to salvage the trip."


Using a 6-inch live croaker for bait, Denton let his line down to the bottom. He got a bite, set the hook and reeled up the surprise of his life.


"I was trying for a grouper, and thought I had a redfish when it first came up," he said. "I knew it wasn't a grouper, and when I saw the tail, I thought redfish and started hollering 'what's a redfish doing out here.'


"Then one of my partners told me it was a white trout and we went crazy. We'd never seen one that big."


Denton submitted the big trout to the Mississippi Commission on Marine Resources, which certified it as a new state record at its Tuesday meeting.









Chris Denton of Biloxi celebrated his birthday March 12 with a state-record white trout - 6 pounds, 9.6 ounces.
http://www.clarionledger.com/article/20090426/SPORTS08/904260327/1127/Briefs++New+record+white+trout+recognized


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## Glastronix

crazy...that is one huge white trout!!!!!


----------



## Redfish

Nice :bowdown Have not seen one that Big in over 30 years glad to see there are still some around!!!


----------



## REDFISH101

very nice trout congratullations man :bowdown:clap


----------



## konz

wow


----------



## reelthrill

Wow! That is something when a white trout can get your attention.

Nice fish


----------



## Cornflake789

Very Nice, the biggest one I ever caught was a 5 pounder of the LEX Pier


----------



## kingling

dang 

i wonder what they would have said about that at 3 mile


----------



## tailfisher

thats a monster white trout , congrats on the record.


----------

